# LMC Liberty 5700



## romakayak (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi there,
Does anyone have any knowledge of the above motorhome.tech data, width etc

regards

Romakayak


----------



## romakayak (Jan 2, 2012)

testing testing

how many seconds do we have to submit a reply

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150723735797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

opinions here please on my purchase


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 2, 2012)

romakayak said:


> testing testing
> 
> how many seconds do we have to submit a reply
> 
> ...



Not a bad bus, a lot of time has gone into the re-furb and certainly has brought the interior up to a modern look. Hopefully they have made the same effort in sorting out the electrics, as LMC's to have a bit of a rep when it comes to the wiring.
Not bad for the money as long as the Transit chassis is running sweet. 

Enjoy it :cool1:


----------



## Goldpanner (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a used LMC privately from Germany. Fabulous interior and Electrics? Problems? doubtfull as the German regulations necessitate a regular check.
The level of comfort, style and interior design is let down by only one thing, The stupid, underpowered Fiat Diesel. This can be helped by changing the exhaust manifold for a Renault jobbie which has much better flow.
I sold my LMC as it was just too big to use as a daily driver, but Im probably going to buy another this year, when Ive sold my T4


----------



## romakayak (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes it's a Ford 2.5 diesel I drove it home 431 miles £80 at 50 ish. The door has a stainless steel sheet on it to reinforce where someone tried to break in.
I bought this as my Romahome is too cramped driving possition for me now due to my feet/ankles cut by an outboard motor when kayaking in Sept.

It's strange to drive but I'll get used to it eventualy.


----------

